# Hooked a tarpon in the surf, surfside tx



## TylerLee (Jan 25, 2009)

I hooked a 75-100 lbs tarpon in the surf yesterday on a live mullet, I got one good jump before it threw the hook. Is this normal to have tarpon this close in the surf? and to see them this early? Any info much Apperciated!


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

Here in florida it is, They are in there chasing bait.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Almost every year you hear about someone surf fishing and they jump a big tarpon. I think it is very normal for them to be in close feeding on the mullet and other bait fish. This is one of my big mistakes and I need to start fishing in close more often. 

As to the time of the year. They are warm water fish and the water is plenty warm out there. Think the first report I had this year was in June.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The current Tx state record was caught off of a pier in Galveston a few years ago, so yes they are close in during the summer months.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

They get even closer than that-I hooked a 30 lber in Rocky Slough just south of Baffin Bay and after talking to some guides form the area it isn't a common occurence but they do hear of a few every year-none the size you are talking about though.


----------



## teaguecg (Jul 24, 2007)

We, unintensionally, hooked a small one off of Eagle Point the past weekend. If the water is right, they'll be there.


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

TylerLee, seeing tarpon on the beachfront is not unusual, but it is unusual for 100# plus fish to be off Surfside this early in the year. Normally they're in the High Island/La area when they start they're fall migration and don't get to the Surfside area for another month or two. I'm wondering if the oil spill may have killed off the food supply forcing them to advance their migration in search of bait. Thanks for posting your report, this kind of info is very valuable everyone in the hunt...


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

A few tears back I hooked a large tarpon off of bolivar & keep him on the hook for over 2hrs untill he finally staightened the hook around the 1st sandbar. When he jumped he looked like he was over 6ft. Everytime he jumped my tryed to get a pic but just got the water. There was such a crowd that the LEOs showed up & backed them all off of us. It was a very exciting day of surf fishing. Never used an eagleclaw hook again.


----------



## papanelson (Sep 21, 2009)

Some body tell TylerLee to give me a call, Looking at his shallow sport 4 sale. 

(210) 889-0315

TKS, papanelson out!


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

TylerLee - what was the tide doing when you hooked it? Was it coming in or out?


----------

